# Stolen watch and false promises



## jpr75f (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello,

I would like to tell how I was deceived by CRANSTER.COM, watches merchant, and to prevent this from happening to somebody else.

In december 2006 I found on eBay a watch made by my 2nd great-grand father (Oudin-Riballier), I bought it $775.

I never received the watch ! The watch was stolen, probably before leaving USA.

Francine KIDDER of CRANSTER.COM after having corresponded with me for 10 monthes and promised to refund me, disappeared. And it is her husband, John A. Mc ELHENNY (who never intervened before), who sends me a message saying that I have been ripped off by the french postal service and he will pay nothing to me!

The story and the pictures of the watch are at http://jprsp.free.fr 
(sorry, the translation is not finished, but you can read CRANSTER's e-mails and understand the problem).

Thank you
jpr75f


----------

